# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  WTB ISO Markforged Mark 1 printer

## metal4130

Hello,

I am looking specifically to buy a Markforged Mark 1 printer. I am looking for the mark 1 and not the Mark 2. Please let me know if any are up for sale. Thanks

----------

